# How the Fraternal twin gene is passed down...



## Cabbage

I thought I had it all clear in my head, then I got confused about the 'twin gene' again; could someone confirm:

I know that the fraternal twin gene runs on the Maternal side of one's family only. 

But how about if your Mum's Dad was a fraternal twin, would you then carry the twin gene or is it ONLY passed through the women on your Maternal side? ie. you can only get it from your Mum, your Maternal Grandma, Your Maternal Greatgrandma etc etc etc.

It would make sense if it was only passed through from woman to woman because it's about releasing two eggs at a time, but then your hypothetical Mum's Dad's Mum may pass it on to you via your Dad, maybe the gene is 'switched off' in him as he is a man, but he can still give it to you? Because, afterall, your Mum's Dad's Mum is on your Maternal side of the family...

Just wondering...


----------



## CaliGirl35

Yes, that is my understanding it is passed through the moms side. But if the male has the gene, he can not have twins, but he can pass that gene down to his daughter. So crazy :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

I guess that is right as I was VERY affected - on both sides of my family, my dad's and my mum's, are lots of twins!

:hug:


----------



## Armywife

I always thought it was just through your maternal femal relatives but I don't know too much about it all. There are twins EVERYWHERE - 9 sets (all frat) I know of and 2 sets of triplets in my maternal family and 6 sets on my fathers side. They also run wild in hubby's family but I know that doesn't count. I suppose I was bound to have twinnies!!! Nice to learn it can be passed from males too xx


----------



## Milty

Yes the males can pass it down to their daughters. My uncle that is a twin (not my moms twin) has twin grandchildren from his daughter. 

Now his son, if he ever gets off his but and finds someone, can pas the gene along to his kids but won't be the cause of having twins. 

Hope that makes since :thumbup:


----------

